# Neck rest pillows for putting in top knots



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I want to get one of those neck pillows that you see people at the dog shows use to have their dogs rest their heads on while they put top knots in but don't know exactly what they're called to look for them on the WWW or where to get them. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/TheFinishi...&category=1

This is where I got mine. I LOVE IT. I'm in deep doo-doo if I forget to bring it ringside, Caira will NOT keep her head still!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/TheFinishi...&category=1
> 
> This is where I got mine. I LOVE IT. I'm in deep doo-doo if I forget to bring it ringside, Caira will NOT keep her head still![/B]


Thank you Stacy! I knew I could count on you to come through for me! I just ordered the purple one for Nissa!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489785
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're most welcome! I have the hot pink one. Caira looks fabulous in pink


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've got the hot pink one, too. I love it!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow how neat! I never knew they made these...I may have to get one for Mia after the holidays. She will not stay still for me to do her top knot! And once she is down she messes the darn thing up! Maybe this will help me get her top knot just perfect and Mia will leave it alone!!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489789
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the hot pink one, too and I love it!!!! It is such a help!!! I love the top knot pillow...it makes life so much easier!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/TheFinishi...&category=1
> 
> This is where I got mine. I LOVE IT. I'm in deep doo-doo if I forget to bring it ringside, Caira will NOT keep her head still![/B]



you love this store - i'm going to order my bands from them next time.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I use a small "I love my maltese" pillow. My brother and SIL bought a some of these pillows for their new shop but they only had two maltese ones at the time I bought mine. I bought the one I'm using when I was at their store and e-mailed them back to tell them to hold the other maltese one for me. They tried to order more of the maltese ones for me but Jeffers is sold out of the maltese pillows. If anyone is interested in a "I Love My Maltese" pillow, I'll mail one to THE FIRST PERSON to PM me. My bro. and SILs shop is about an hour and a half away and I probably won't see them until Christmas, but I will mail the pillow out after that.

Maltese Pillow


Edit: I can't get the link to the picture to work, just type in breed pillow on the link.



Joy


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oooo, i should get one too! right now i just put mini's round, blue bed on my desk and she rests her head on the rim. 
i started using the bed early on, since that's the only way i can get to her underarms when i comb her. :brownbag:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> I use a small "I love my maltese" pillow. My brother and SIL bought a some of these pillows for their new shop but they only had two maltese ones at the time I bought mine. I bought the one I'm using when I was at their store and e-mailed them back to tell them to hold the other maltese one for me. They tried to order more of the maltese ones for me but Jeffers is sold out of the maltese pillows. If anyone is interested in a "I Love My Maltese" pillow, I'll mail one free to THE FIRST PERSON to PM me. My bro. and SILs shop is about an hour and a half away and I probably won't see them until Christmas, but I will mail the pillow out after that.
> 
> Maltese Pillow
> 
> ...


I have a recipient for the free "I Love My Maltese" pillow!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489785
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do love this store for their topknot pillows, leads and water bottle dealios, but I love my bands from ShowOff. :wub: I'm rather addicted to them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489932
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn - I'm too late! I spent too much time looking at the web-site! 

Anyway, I used a throw pillow from our sofa. Abbey won't let me put in her top knot without a pillow.


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

I wached some show about dogs couple days ago. There was a moment from a show with a dog kinda maltese, they used a roll of paper towel. I thought that people are so creative.


----------



## fernking (Dec 19, 2007)

For a top knot pillow I use a children’s travel pillow. I have some that come in really cute animal motif.

I sell these when I go to a show and set up as a vendor. I have enclosed a picture for anyone who would like to see them. I think they are really cute and different. They also work very well I actually like them better than the satin ones. They stay in place and don't pop out because the fabric is so slippery.

Cindy Fern-King

Ecstasy water bottles and reasonably priced Madan brushes


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> For a top knot pillow I use a children’s travel pillow. I have some that come in really cute animal motif.
> 
> I sell these when I go to a show and set up as a vendor. I have enclosed a picture for anyone who would like to see them. I think they are really cute and different. They also work very well I actually like them better than the satin ones. They stay in place and don't pop out because the fabric is so slippery.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cindy,

I just fixed the code so hopefully the picture will post here rather than the link.










MaryH


----------



## fernking (Dec 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497615
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

